# Segway Anyone?



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are camping this weekend at Drummer Boy in Gettysburg (one of our favorite CG's) and decided to do something different for a tour of the Civil War Battlfield - we went on a Segway Tour. At first, I wasn't sure what to expect, but, after about a 30 min training session, we were ready to go







.

The tour took about 2.5 hours and covered 9 miles of the park. The weather was perfect - sunny and warm - high 70's. We each had a wireless receiver that was controlled from our guide to allow us to hear a pre-recorded audio tour from a licensed battlefield tour guide. Along the way, we took 4 rest stops that included snacks.

All in all it was a great time and a great day - if you get the chance - check it out


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

It is fun...

We've done the Segway tour of Epcot, and Ft. Wilderness...

It's a great way to cover some ground...and with the wireless headsets...listen to an interesting tour at the same time.

Thanks for the post...We'll have to include that if we head up that way.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

How much did that Gettysburg thing cost? I can't remember where we saw a segway thing, but it seems they wanted $75 for a half hour lesson. We passed it up.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

vdub said:


> How much did that Gettysburg thing cost? I can't remember where we saw a segway thing, but it seems they wanted $75 for a half hour lesson. We passed it up.....


The cost for the tour was $65.00 per person and veterans received an additional 25% off that. The total time of the tour was 2.5hrs, but, ours ran about 3hrs. Our tour was scheduled for 1pm (they also had a 9am and 5pm) and we arrived at 12:30 for our training The tour was well worth what we paid and have no complaints.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Now that would have been worth the bucks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we saw those. I would totally rent one now as my ankle is on it's "last leg".







Pretty much being forced into surgery, trying to hold off til October so I can have a summer!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tour by Segway sounds like fun! They are appearing ALL over the place!!! (I won't be taking one, tho',as I can't maintain my balance for more than a few minutes. on the other hand....we spent about 3 hours touring the battlefields on HORSEBACK!!! LOTS of options to get OUT of the car but STILL tour the area!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Tour by Segway sounds like fun! They are appearing ALL over the place!!! (I won't be taking one, tho',as I can't maintain my balance for more than a few minutes. on the other hand....we spent about 3 hours touring the battlefields on HORSEBACK!!! LOTS of options to get OUT of the car but STILL tour the area!!!


I thought the same thing about balancing - the segway itself has a built in balancing mechanism. All you have to do is lean forward or backward - no balancing! When we did our training, we had to go up a inclined platform and down the other side. All I had to do was lean forward to go up and lean back to come down (to slow down)....

We did see a group touring the battlfield on horseback - next time!


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

At the Biltmore Mansion in Asheville, NC there is an off-road Segway tour that follows a similar path as the horse tours (we ended up doing both on subsequent days).

It was an absolute blast!

Talk about an easy way to climb moderate hills. No strain whatsoever - your body stays completely vertical going up - or down - hill.

After the tour I wanted to own one - but there hasn't been much public acceptance, and there are many places that they are banned.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> but there hasn't been much public acceptance, and there are many places that they are banned.


Possibly because a segway costs something like $5k (maybe $7k). I have seen them used in factories, but bicycles cost about $100 and do pretty much the same thing. Nevertheless, they are an engineering marvel....


----------

